# Handel Organ Concertos



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found an interesting piece.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

This is one of my favourite movements of all music... i've posted this link many times before:

G. F. HANDEL - Organ Concerto Op.7 No.4 - KARL RICHTER (1-2)





:angel:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

My favorite is *Organ Concerto in G minor, Op.7 No.5*.

Organ Concerto No.1 in G min, Op.4 is also one of Handel's best.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Op. 7 nos. 1 and 3 - they have a bit more oomph.


----------

